
Chris McCord, creator of Phoenix Framework, joins DockYard - sugarpirate
https://dockyard.com/blog/2015/10/21/chris-mccord-is-a-dockyarder
======
bcardarella
We excited that Chris has joined DockYard. We're investing heavily into
Phoenix and knowing that he'll get to concentrate all of his efforts on
Phoenix development not only helps us but everyone else as well.

